# Location Of Water Pump



## Greg

Does anyone know where the water pump is located on a 310bhs, I am thinking of puting the bypass hose on it so that i can suck antifreeze directly from the bottle into the pump, but i have been unable to find the water pump.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Greg said:


> Does anyone know where the water pump is located on a 310bhs, I am thinking of puting the bypass hose on it so that i can suck antifreeze directly from the bottle into the pump, but i have been unable to find the water pump.


Not sure about the 310bhs...I had the same search for my pump in my 290RLS.

In the 290RLS, there is a little carpeted box on the non-door side of the camper, next to bed, in front of the closet. Here are two photos that will help show how the water pump is in there. Perhaps there is a similar location in the 310bhs.

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_U4ZjPoVsvCY/S9fcoCNC36I/AAAAAAAAFbk/XnEg6VJjHPA/s912/IMG00001.jpg
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_U4ZjPoVsvCY/S9fcpBfMPBI/AAAAAAAAFbo/FzdOuTXCVis/s912/IMG00002.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Yes, that's where it is on the 310BHS. You need to grab some of the carpet as a handle to lift the lid. You also need to lift the bed to be able to open the pump box all the way.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Blackjack said:


> Yes, that's where it is on the 310BHS. You need to grab some of the carpet as a handle to lift the lid. You also need to lift the bed to be able to open the pump box all the way.


Ditto... forgot to mention you have to grab handful of carpet and work the lid open as pictured.....and it is MUCH easier with the bed mattress shifted out of the way a little.


----------



## Greg

Thanks guys apprectiate the quick response. I will go home tonight and take a look there. Really appreciate the pictures, love this website!


----------



## Howier

I put a bypass in last year. Same unit. They are right about the location. To put in the bypass you can remove the whole surround box. It takes 4 screws. 2 on the top and 2 on the bottom. There not the easiest to get out but it makes it easier to install the bypass.


----------



## rdvholtwood

luverofpeanuts said:


> Does anyone know where the water pump is located on a 310bhs, I am thinking of puting the bypass hose on it so that i can suck antifreeze directly from the bottle into the pump, but i have been unable to find the water pump.


Not sure about the 310bhs...I had the same search for my pump in my 290RLS.

In the 290RLS, there is a little carpeted box on the non-door side of the camper, next to bed, in front of the closet. Here are two photos that will help show how the water pump is in there. Perhaps there is a similar location in the 310bhs.

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_U4ZjPoVsvCY/S9fcoCNC36I/AAAAAAAAFbk/XnEg6VJjHPA/s912/IMG00001.jpg
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_U4ZjPoVsvCY/S9fcpBfMPBI/AAAAAAAAFbo/FzdOuTXCVis/s912/IMG00002.jpg
[/quote]

Since that is all carpeted - how is it for noise? I would think it would be quiet.....


----------



## luverofpeanuts

rdvholtwood said:


> Since that is all carpeted - how is it for noise? I would think it would be quiet.....


The pump area itself isn't all that noisy at all, very acceptable, IMHO. I have some plastic tubing or something banging under the shower, or bathroom vanity....possibly in the underbelly somewhere that I have to search for and work on quieting a bit ;-)


----------



## Up State NY Camper

One of the hoses comming off the pump was vibrating against the wood of the box, so I wrapped it with a cloth. That helped quiet it down quite a bit. I would say this pump is quieter than the one on my old camper. Maybe it has something to do with the carpet??









I also have to put a syphon kit on my pump soon. I had to use the heater for two nights a few days ago as Buffalo got it's first freeze. We're going camping one more time next weekend, then putting her away.


----------



## jimmycva312bhs

Greg said:


> Does anyone know where the water pump is located on a 310bhs, I am thinking of puting the bypass hose on it so that i can suck antifreeze directly from the bottle into the pump, but i have been unable to find the water pump.


yes mine is in the same place on our 312bhs good thing i found it the city water hose was kinked so i moved the pump alittle and all is good now added the bypass all ready for winter now.


----------

